# Embarc Whistler Rental Sites



## Jo Jo (Sep 17, 2018)

Other than Redweek => does anyone have suggestions for rental sites where I can occasionally post confirmed Embarc Whistler reservations?

Thx.


----------



## cd5 (Sep 17, 2018)

Are you an Embarc member? If so, you can post in our Embarc Facebook group (you will need to identify yourself to get accepted into the group by answering questions). If you aren't an Embarc member you won't be able to access the group, we only allow members (and a few special "experts") to join the closed group.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/clubintrawestowners/


----------

